# Antihistamines safe for dogs??



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So I just came home after 2 hours driving lesson and Axel has a swollen muzzle  he was in his crate so there should be nothing dangerous that he could've eaten or chewed on. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it except for some momentary rubbing of nose on the floor. Is there any antihistamines that I can try giving him before I panic and take him to emergency vet? I called them and they said they can offer a consultation...which would cost me only £140.00 because he is happy and running about the flat I don't want to rush him there and pay such ridiculous money if it's just something a trip to Boots can sort out 
Is Benadryl or something similar ok for dogs?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> So I just came home after 2 hours driving lesson and Axel has a swollen muzzle  he was in his crate so there should be nothing dangerous that he could've eaten or chewed on. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it except for some momentary rubbing of nose on the floor. Is there any antihistamines that I can try giving him before I panic and take him to emergency vet? I called them and they said they can offer a consultation...which would cost me only £140.00 because he is happy and running about the flat I don't want to rush him there and pay such ridiculous money if it's just something a trip to Boots can sort out
> Is Benadryl or something similar ok for dogs?


 Chlorphenamine Maleate is commonly used on dogs (eg Piriton) the dose is: 4 - 8 mg large dog x 2 a day, 2 - 4 mg x 2 a day small ones

Ceterizine (eg Piriteze) it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate but has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects

According to the vet with whom I took the National Certificate in Canine First Aid.

Ideally you should ask the vet first, can you not do this over the phone?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maisie takes Chlorphenamine 4mg prescribed by the vet - they are also available for humans & I know Tesco / Boots sell them (I've taken hers when I've run out - and vice versa!) 

I'd ring them back and ask if it's OK for you to give those ...


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I asked if there was anything I could give him here and they just said they can't recommend any medication without a consultation first....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I can understand the ethos of that but .... 

How long were you out for / could it have been something from say a walk earlier? 

Do you have pet insurance that incl a pet advice / vet line? If so, I'd try giving them a ring


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> I asked if there was anything I could give him here and they just said they can't recommend any medication without a consultation first....


Then neither can we I'm afraid...

A swelling anywhere else on the body I _may _be tempted to keep an eye on for a few hours and see how it goes. But definitely not on the muzzle, throat or face - vets IMO,


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If my vets charged £140 for a consultation fee they would no longer be my vets!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Then neither can we I'm afraid...
> 
> A swelling anywhere else on the body I _may _be tempted to keep an eye on for a few hours and see how it goes. But definitely not on the muzzle, throat or face - vets IMO,


The emergency vet said since he doesn't show any discomfort I can just keep an eye on him for a few hours. They did not make it look as an emergency and didn't ask me to rush to them. In fact they said "If you see any changes feel free to come in for a consultation at any time."


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> The emergency vet said since he doesn't show any discomfort I can just keep an eye on him for a few hours. They did not make it look as an emergency and didn't ask me to rush to them. In fact they said "If you see any changes feel free to come in for a consultation at any time."


Cool. Only saying what I would do.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

To be fair if it is not getting bigger or interfering with his breathing I would not concern myself too much although it could also be tooth related, if it was my dog I would "wait and see"


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I give Piriton to Lucy all I did was phone the vet and he said for her weight half per day The are cheaper at the chemist than they are at the vets for the same medication my vet is ok with this may be worth trying to see if its an allergy


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Piriton is safe enough for most dogs. I always have some handy ,mainly for horses. Candy (7kg) had half twice a day but it made her sleepy so the vet said to try any antihistamine to see what would work.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Piriton is okay - our vet told Dad to give his dog one once when it was stung.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Could he have been stung by a wasp?

Our Staffy pup was stung last week on her leg and that was swollen for a while. That was a (dying) wasp, I think.

One of my PRTs has grass allergy in the Summer and he took 4mg of antihistamine a day from Spring to Autumn, on my vet's advice.

£140 is outrageous for a consultation fee. I would be furious if my vet ever tried to charge so much, particularly if you're not asking for a call out.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

shirleystarr said:


> I give Piriton to Lucy all I did was phone the vet and he said for her weight half per day The are cheaper at the chemist than they are at the vets for the same medication my vet is ok with this may be worth trying to see if its an allergy


Much cheaper at the chemist. I buy a tub of 500 for about £10 (bearing in mind if a horse needs it they can take over 20 a day)


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

All I can find is pireteze no piriton in local shops and both local boots is closed on sunday...Will get home and see how his wee nose is looking and decide if I should give him anything or not...


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you happen to be a member of Dogs Trust , if so you can ring and ask advice anytime.
hope your boy is alright.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My vet told me not to buy Piriton, it's expensive because it's branded.

He said buy Supermarket own brand or ask in the Chemist for the equivalent. Costs a quarter of the price.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Piriton is pharmacy only ... I was looking for it yesterday (for me) as usual stuff isn't working.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

As it's happened all of a sudden can be possibly have an abscess on his gum.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

foxiesummer said:


> As it's happened all of a sudden can be possibly have an abscess on his gum.


I was going to say it is far more likely to be an infection rather than an allergy


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I give my Lab piriton almost daily because of his allergies.He gets them from the vet which charges me around £6 for 60.Had to buy them from Sainsbury's,Boots and my local chemist when the vet could not get any for a few weeks last year though.You don't need a prescription.


----------

